# How many times in a day shall i feed my 6 months old black moly fishes?



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

my black molly fishes are just 6 months old but still they are only 3/4 of an inch so i dont know how much am i suppose to food them and how many times. i have kept them in my 60 litres aquarium and i have 10 of them. please tell me how many times in a day i should feed them so they grow up well?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Duplicate thread. The answers are being provided in the general freshwater area.


----------

